# Got a Free M1 Frame Today



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Got a Free M1 Frame Today, Now with Build Pics!*

I was given this frame today. Its a prototype Instense Frame from about 10 years ago. It has an M1 main frame, but it has a mount for a front derailer. The rear looks like an Uzzi and the seat stay looks like the newer bikes.

Anyway, I REALLY, REALLY, want to build this bike up, but the rear shock has a cracked piston. I called Fox and Intense, but there are no parts for it. The shock is a 7 inch Fox Alps 4. Does anyone have one for sale? Or is there something else that I may be able to get to fit?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

wow, that is crazy old. there is no current shock that will fit that frame.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

nothing a good machinist cant make...


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

The rear shock is actually just a Fox alps 4 that they cut one of the eyelets off of. You can see where it used to be. The problem is that these shocks are getting harder to find. I was thinking that maybe there is a fox or cane creek that would replace it. Its 7 inches eyelet to eyelet, and the body where it clamps in is 1 3/4,


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

call push industries?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure I would take on a project of building my own shock for a frame that does nto have disc mounts.

I would probably clean it all up and have it hung in the bike repair area.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I tried Push. They got nothing. Also tried Fox and Intense, nothing. I was hoping that someone would have an old one they wanted to sell. Even if it needs new seals. As long as its the right size. Its 7 inches eye to eye with a 1 3/4 body.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know if this guy can help, but you can give them a try. http://www.risseracing.com/


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe hippie tech suspension?

http://www.hippiesuspension.com/


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I second Risse, they can make pretty much anything you need. Great guys to deal with


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, and I thought my 2003 M1 was old. Pretty cool.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

maybe sell it back to Intense or trade with some cash for a frame


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Seriously, that thing is MTB art history. Don't ride it, hang it...


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Want some magura rim-crushers for that thing?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Seriously, that thing is MTB art history. Don't ride it, hang it...


I agree 100%


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Risse Racing has the shock that I need. Thanks for the link to them. I think I will get a Rock Shox Tora for it, even though if I can find an old Double Crown Judy XL that would be pretty rad...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

don't spend too much


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

blown240 said:


> Risse Racing has the shock that I need. Thanks for the link to them. I think I will get a Rock Shox Tora for it, even though if I can find an old Double Crown Judy XL that would be pretty rad...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Reforminded (Nov 6, 2009)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Seriously, that thing is MTB art history. Don't ride it, hang it...


+1...


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I should be able to have the whole thing build and rideable for well under $500. Seriously guys, when I was a teenager this was one of my dream bikes. Just to have it is worth the $500.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Build it, ride it, have fun with it. How about some pic's after it's built up.


----------



## Reforminded (Nov 6, 2009)

It is an 11-12 (the m1 was a finished product in 1999) year old aluminum prototype that has already been ridden enough to break the shock. You are asking for disaster to build and ride this frame. It is certainly a piece of MTB history, a precursor to the littany of all-mountain full boys that flood the market now. Sure, you may get hurt when you ride this frame and it breaks (which it will), but the disaster will be the loss of this piece of history. 

If you insist on riding 12 year old suspension technology go buy a 1997 Specialized monocoque framed FSR on ebay. That is who Intense licensed the suspension design from anyway.....they ride identical....


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I appreciate all the imput, But for those who say dont ride it, with all due respect, If you want to talk about not riding pieces of history then you will hate my other bike. Its a 94 Stumpjumper FSR. The first full suspension bike Specialized made, The one that they got sued by GT for because of a patent issue, Also the one that beaks chainstays and stabs the rider in the calf. I dont beat the crap out of my bikes. I appreciate them for what they are, but I enjoy taking them out and riding them, you just cant treat them like a new bike. Just like I dont beat the crap out of my 51 Chevy. History should be enjoyed...

The FSR










And the Chevy in case anyone is interested:










Again, I appreciate the input. I wouldnt have asked if I didnt want it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeez - you be all about drivin the classics. Nicely done.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

blown240 said:


> Risse Racing has the shock that I need. Thanks for the link to them. I think I will get a Rock Shox Tora for it, even though if I can find an old Double Crown Judy XL that would be pretty rad...


I've still got one of those Judy XL forks. I know you're looking for old stuff, but why that old thing?


----------



## Reforminded (Nov 6, 2009)

blown240 said:


> I appreciate all the imput, But for those who say dont ride it, with all due respect, If you want to talk about not riding pieces of history then you will hate my other bike. Its a 94 Stumpjumper FSR. The first full suspension bike Specialized made, The one that they got sued by GT for because of a patent issue, Also the one that beaks chainstays and stabs the rider in the calf. I dont beat the crap out of my bikes. I appreciate them for what they are, but I enjoy taking them out and riding them, you just cant treat them like a new bike. Just like I dont beat the crap out of my 51 Chevy. History should be enjoyed...
> 
> Again, I appreciate the input. I wouldnt have asked if I didnt want it.


Acctualy, specialized owns the patent for the Horsht link. Regardless, would you drive the '57 chevy around if you KNEW it had exceeded its fatigue life because it was made of brittle aluminum? Would you drive it around if it was common knowledge that there was a 75% catastophic failure rate in the rear chassis when you drive at speed?

You got the same advice in the thread about your old FSR, from multiple people, as you have gotten here - although the FSR poses a much greater danger to your safety. These are old bike well past their fatigue life, made of brittle materials that are prone to failure. They also have historic value. People have given you good advice, but you don't what they are telling you so you push on like an obstinate 7 year old. Its your saftey that is at risk, so those decisions are up to you, the tragic part it the irretrievable loss to an important part of MTB history.

On another note, the FSR rides like crap anyway - so if the safety issues don't persuade you perhaps its performance will.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Definitely build it up and try to keep with parts from that era, and post pix when she's done!!


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

It probably already has stress fractures that you can't see, especially if the person(s) who owned it before you is the type of person who actually rides their bikes.

It makes absolutely ZERO sense for you to do this. I'm very interested in seeing what it would look like built up, sure. But the fact is that from the way you're describing it, even after you build it up you won't truly be riding it... you'll just be putzing it around for god knows what reasons. And if you actually were to try to *actually* ride it, you'd be in *A:* pretty serious danger and *B:* when it breaks absolutely ruining something that has played a very important part in where our bikes are today.

Seriously you have a treasure there. Don't ruin it.


----------



## Reforminded (Nov 6, 2009)

The previous owner rode it hard enought to CRACK THE SHOCK. It definitly has stress fractures he can't see. Keep in mind aluminum full suspension frames have an expected fatigue life of around 8 years (i.e. the point at which manufacturers expect them to fail under normal use).


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

That sled is sick man... Envy.

I assume it's channeled. Is it the stock frame? Bagged? Tell me more...


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

here is what you need to build it up

Fork: Rock Shox Judy DH (the red single crown Long travel, ie 80mm)
cranks: Caramba Double barrel or kooka with MRP guide
brakes: magura hydro rim Johny T neon yellow
Saddle: Tioga Muti Control DH (looks like a red/blue/white loaf of bread)
Sram Betsy or Woody sifter/der set
Azonic bar and stem
IRC Kujo DH tires


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I found a Judy DH today, but it was totally locked up. And the lady wanted $350 for it!

The Chevy is bagged on a stock frame with a C-notch. Its not channelled. 1/2 inch lines, 5/8 valves and 10 gallon tank. Its got a 10 switch control box with front, back, side, side. I've done all the work myself including the paint.


----------



## kiwirider (Jul 12, 2004)

It has horizontal dropouts. Replace the shock with a rigid bar and singlespeed it!

Lov'n that Chevy. Great colour.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Dude, I'm lovin the chevy too! I have a '54 vicky I want to do in that same style!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

intense will probably be interested in buying it if they don't have one on the fall already, like the guy from a while ago who traded his pre 2000 gt dh prototype and got one of the new gt Dh bike in return?


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got the original wheels for the bike today. XT hubs, Mavic 121 SUP rims, with red and gold spoke nipples. Not sure the spoke gauge, but the wheels feel pretty light.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

not about bikes, but your chevy is the tits!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, its starting to look more like a bike. Here are the pics with the fork and wheels. I left the steer tube a little long until I figure out where I want the bars.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

why a new fork?

keep it classic


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

I couldnt find one that was worth the $$$. I got the Tora for under $200. Probably just going to take the decals off and look for some vintage decals for it. The rest of the bike will be classic, mostly old XT.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Definitely build it up. I think it's obvious you're not going to rail on it like a new bike. As good as the frame would look hanging on a wall, it will look even better complete. I've got some old XT parts that are from about the same year that frame was made. PM if you're interested.










ps. Your Chevy is siiiiiiiick!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

blown240 said:


> I found a Judy DH today, but it was totally locked up. And the lady wanted $350 for it!
> 
> The Chevy is bagged on a stock frame with a C-notch. Its not channelled. 1/2 inch lines, 5/8 valves and 10 gallon tank. Its got a 10 switch control box with front, back, side, side. I've done all the work myself including the paint.


sweet car
what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

What the **** are you doing? People are telling you that there's a good chance you could sell it/trade it back to Intense and you're building it up all the while knowing its going to snap on you after a few rides?

Are you retarded?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Holy balls, nice Chevy. What's the top on that thing?


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

The top has a lace pattern. I used lace as a stencil basically.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it's beautiful what you're doing. Speaking from experience there's nothing quite like finally owning the equipment you spent so many days (and nights!) dreaming of owning, it was the same for me when I got back into trials riding and finally got a bike with magura brakes, middleburn cranks, hope hubs etc


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

all vintage or dont ride it..

thats just me though :thumbsup: 

for the millionth time - sweet chebby!


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. Its all vintage except for the forks and the rear shock that I had to have made. It should be rinding tomorrow. I REALLY love this bike.

Here are the current pics:



















I plan on getting the XT parts from a few posts above, and I found a set of red Race Face cranks for it. I need to get the correct brake pads for it and then I will put the OG wheels on it. But I dont want to mess up the ceramic coating with the wrong pads.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## mr intense (Jan 23, 2004)

That frame went missing from our proto shop some years ago, I only made the one as an experiment at the time and was done around 1995. It is a m1 mono shell turned upside down with an Uzzi Sl type sub frame and the rear is from a bike I made at the time call the " Prototype". Anyway this frame went MIA along with a later model M1 from the late 1990's that had a 20mm rear axle drop out with 150 spacing an adjustable angle head tube and a 100mm bbshell .


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ride it, Intense won't pay you shiat because it's stolen....

Nice vintage btw.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

ride it like it's stolen?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mr intense said:


> That frame went missing from our proto shop some years ago, I only made the one as an experiment at the time and was done around 1995. It is a m1 mono shell turned upside down with an Uzzi Sl type sub frame and the rear is from a bike I made at the time call the " Prototype". Anyway this frame went MIA along with a later model M1 from the late 1990's that had a 20mm rear axle drop out with 150 spacing an adjustable angle head tube and a 100mm bbshell .


pretty cool attitude when seeing stolen property...you are more a man then me


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like your "friend" who gave you this frame is a dirty bike thief


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Do the right thing. Hand it back. There's no kudos in "owning" a piece of history if it's history isn't squeaky clean.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mr Intense, I tried to PM you, but your inbox is full.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> Looks like your "friend" who gave you this frame is a dirty bike thief


That depends entirely on where his friend got it from... we are talking 10 years ago man, that frame has probably been around the block a few times...

While a stole frame is no good, jumping to conclusions isn't either.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Do the right thing man...*

If it was given to you....and it was stolen... You should give it back.

You cant buy good bike karma.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

blown240 said:


> Mr Intense, I tried to PM you, but your inbox is full.


Its good to see you doing the right thing, there are a lot of people who wouldnt, this is your virtual pat on the back...good kharma coming your way


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Irony, if that frame was really stolen...I see a 951 frame coming your way soon.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i think it's really a non-issue. if mr intense gives up anything more than a thank you, i'd be surprised.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

darkzeon said:


> Irony, if that frame was really stolen...I see a 951 frame coming your way soon.


Damn, ya beat me to it. I was thinking the exact same thing! :lol:


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

saturnine said:


> i think it's really a non-issue. if mr intense gives up anything more than a thank you, i'd be surprised.


Hopefully he would at least be willing to cover the shipping of the frame if it has to be shipped. Pretty lucky to find a stolen proto frame 10 years later


----------



## ivanfiestas (Aug 26, 2009)

SO is he getting a 951 or not ? lol


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I know intense has all of their old bikes up on a wall. But when I acquired a 2002 Turner DHR Prototype (Eric Carters 9-10" of travel) from a dude in Canada. DT told me to ride it until it breaks. Thought it was cool that it was still kicking around and ride-able, he would just toss it in the garbage. 

But who knows, Intense might want to hang it up.


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

I think it is a pretty sweet build. Hopefully you get out to ride a bit. I have one of those Tioga Multi Control XL seats in good shape if you "need" one.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

First off let me say that I talked to Mr Intense and he was very cool about the situation. All is cool!

I took the bike for a double loop around Whiting Ranch today. It rides GREAT! The first loop I had the rear shock at 2/3 my body weight, and WAAAY too much air in my tires. We took Cactus Hill down from 4 corners and I had a hard time with understeer. It felt like the front tire was going to slide out. It never did, but it felt like it.

The second loop I filled the rear shock to about 20lbs under my body weight. And I set the tire pressure where it should be. It was MUCH better this way. I still am not used to geometry this relaxed, but man was it stable on fast switchbacks. I need to get used to 130mm forks though, as I almost pitched myself over the bars when I went thru one of the bigger dips in the trail.

All in all I am EXTREMELY happy with this bike. Its GREAT! It climbs better than my old Stumpy FSR, and on the downhill you cant even compare the two.


----------

